# Indicating Paint paste for joints



## docbob52 (Sep 19, 2015)

I need a source for indicating paste or paint or spray. I am making a complex speaker cabinet and have mis-glued some of the panels and I need to find out where the rock is on the internal baffles.

http://www.p10hifi.net/FH/downloads/frugel-hornMk3-1v0-250212.pdf

I found the indicating compound a while back, but can't locate it again. All help appreciated.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I have never heard of that!
Just wondering if you can't use the large children's sidewalk chalk?


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm not sure exactly what you're looking for but I use this or this for identifying high spots on metal surfaces. The paste won't dry and is thicker so it's probably more in line with what you're after.


----------

